# 1/32 F-16xl



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This was one of the last things Meteor Productions put out before they died of divorce. It was made by Wild Hare Association and sold by Meteor. The resin kit was $350 and consisted of fuselage, wings, many wheel well components, a seamless intake trunk, lots of stores pylons, a decal sheet, and a set of paint masks for the black and yellow NASA color scheme. It also included the larger F-16 wheel and gear doors, but those doors were too short for the openings! I put the large wheels on, but the doors are standard. My main complaint was the apprently made-up paneling detail on the upper forward fuselage. I scribed one line for the gun cover, but I can't scribe well so I left it at that.

On top of the $350, you needed to caniibalize Tamiya's $125 1/32 Thunderbirds F-16C for the cockpit, landing gear, external greeblies, etc. _Most _of that f-16 kit gets dumped in the spares bin.

I finished the model in a Combat Air Patrol configuration, loaded with four AIM-120Cs, two AIM-120Bs, and two AIM-9Xs. The four 120Cs were borrowed from Tamiya's _other _1/32 F-16C kit. The remaining missiles are from Trumpeter's 1/32 US missile set.

I painted it in an F-15 Mod Eagle color scheme with Model Master paints. All decals are home made except for some (but not all) of the stenciling. It's in my "personal" markings, with my name on the cockpit. As usual, I put it in the marking of my father's WWII unit, the 333rd fighter squadron. Now, there's a current 333rd which is an F-15 training squadron out of Seymour Johnson AFB. It's not the same 333rd, but what the heck. I put Dad's unit badge on the intake and their trademark black/yellow stripes on the tail, and put the SJ tail code on anyway.









http://www.inpayne.com/temp/f16xl132-15.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/f16xl132-14.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/f16xl132-12.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/f16xl132-11.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/f16xl132-10.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/f16xl132-03.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/f16xl132-17.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/f16xl132-20.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/f16xl132-18.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/f16xl132-19.jpg


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

1/32 scale? That's a big mother! Great job on her, John! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks really good, John! :thumbsup:

EXCELLENT work!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Your F16XL looks great.

It's a very cool machine, just wish it had been kitted more.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, i wish it had been kitted for less than $300! :lol:

I also found a garage guy called Attic Models who makes 1/48 conversions. I'm gonna give that one a try soon. That one was only $20!!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*NICE!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Amazing work sir! I am a huge fan of the xl. I love the f-15 color scheme--COOL


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice job


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

....


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Top Drawer as always.... except this is so big it probably wouldn't fit in a drawer.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, it _is_ kinda big! :lol:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Did Trumpter ever put out this in 1/32?I remember going to Brookline Hobbies and seeing a large scale version of this plane,but cant remember who made it.I wanted it but it was too expensive,I have the Monogram kit and love the look of this craft.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think that was Kangnam, or something like that. it was awful. All they did was take a standard Hasegawa F-16A and give you some parts to modify it to the rough shape of the XL. They ignored the fact that the XL is 5 feet longer, so the final model was the same length as an F-16A.


----------

